# We finally got a mess



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

WOW very nice haul!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a mess alright.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

A mess is an understatement....That'san awesome slaughter..

Thanks for the report and pics...the iced brews look great too!

Jimmy


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

You almost ran out of Miller Lite!!!

Becareful with that...

Great job!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

That what I'm talking about right there!!!:bowdown :clap :bowdown I love it!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Guess thats what you'd call bringin' your "A" GAME!

Rock N' Roll guys!, 

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Man!! Just seein a mess like thats gets me all mixed up and confused I when I blink my eyes I see nothin but thick arse flatties scattered all out over the sand. I have got to go!!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY nice!!! FL/AL/MS???


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

p cola


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man :clap I've got to get out there and try and gig me some after seeing all those flatties you stuck !


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome, you will be eating good for a while........:clap


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

:clap:clap:clap:clap Nice


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a nice "Mess" of Flastties for sure :clap


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Bout time Dan!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I am obviously not looking in the right areas.


----------



## bama1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats it thats what I have been waiting for. 

The hell with work I'm going to startstabbing and drinkingall night. If my wife don't like that then she can get her lazy self off the sofa and get a job. If my boss don't like it, he can remember that I was looking for a bar whenI found this job.

AWESOME PICS


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Job man. Awesome pic.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Now that's a fine mess of flatties!! :clap


----------

